# Fly spray



## ldoran (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,
I did a search for "fly spray" in the forum and it didn't come up with anything, but I can't believe this hasn't ever been discussed before. So if you can point me to a thread I'll be happy to go there for further information...

Basically I was wondering if fly spray is okay to use at all, especially while milking. I know horse skin and goat skin are different pH and other things, but I use non-irritating all-natural products on my horses (I switch them around for variety's sake). The current one is Absorbine SuperShield Green. Can it be used on the does? This is from the website:

"SuperShield Green is ideal for owners who want to protect their horse and the environment. Its water-based, non-irritating formula brings together many of nature's best defenses, including Citronella, Tea Tree, Eucalyptus, Lavender, Pennyroyal, Pine Needle, and Witch Hazel. These six herbal extracts and essential oils are known to provide natural protection against nature's irritations. Combined with lanolin and aloe coat conditioners, SuperShield Green leaves the coat silky and shiny. It even helps to soothe and relieve insect bites and other minor skin irritations. SuperShield Green All Natural Horse Spray offers customers a safe, effective alternative to chemical sprays and ointments. It is made from nature's herbal ingredients, not chemicals. SuperShield Green can be used daily."

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I have never used anything on the goats, but I do keep lots of this out.

http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Bayt-Fly-Bait-350gm/dp/B000AEAKMY

Like Vicki we keep it on a feed sack under the milking stnads. and in a couple other places in the barn. I HATE FLYS! I also keep some non toxic tapes up. Then I walk around killing any fly I see. :rofl You will not have a ton of flys if you keep the Quick Bayt out though.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I use fly spray at the shows. I can not stand having a doe in the ring that is jumping about because of a fly landing on her leg. So I spray them with a few sprays of Endure Fly Spray for horses. 

I am definately checking out the Quick Bayt this year. Thanks for that link!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I have bought a dairy bomb fly spray... spray it in the morning and by evening you have flies again. :/ Also tried the quick bayt. It's good, but you have to put some out every day and it also kills honey bees. Some folks love it. It makes me a tad uncomfortable...partly b/c I don't want chickens eating it! I also tried those fly attractant things from TSC--little yellow tube of liquid you mix with water in a hanging trap. Those work really well. The attractant isn't toxic, so when I need to empty the trap, I can give it to the chickens as a treat. Disgusting, but they love it. Chickens themselves have helped, too. They like to pick through the barn floor and eat any larvae and have drastically reduced my fly population. I could even go weeks w/o attractant in the traps when I ran out and had minimal flies when I got the chickens. (But that's another mess to deal with. I got 21 eggs today from that mess, though, so it's worth it to me!)


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was going to mention chickens, but got beat to it!


----------



## ldoran (Nov 6, 2008)

I have 7 chickens and they're not much help at all. :-(
I'll try the TSC stuff. I tried another product from them and it didn't do squat.

I hate flies too, especially when the girls kick at a fly and the hoof comes down in the milk pail. Blech.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Well I put out stuff in the morning and the afternoon. I also move it off the floor onto the stands after milking. I get so many more files that way. Ater the rain the flies are super bad here, but I put that out and come home to 50 dead flies. Makes me feel good! I bust out the blower and dead flies be gone! I have no chickens nor is anything but the cat in my milking area so I don’t mind it. I also use the hanging things and a couple bait stations. Did I mention I hate flys. I have never had a bee die in mine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Quick bayt can also be used in fly stations. Or just put some on a paper plate up on a shelf where your chickens don't go. I would rather not have flies.

I use Bronco for horses on my goats, it's pretty benign and I use it before shows and before appraisal etc...I rarely have to use anything on the does once they are shaved, now long hair, especially two of my older does who are pigs, they are always digging in the dirt, always filthy! Shaved, the barn cleaned for summer, with Quick Bayt flies are not even a thought now...Thanks Tim Pruitt! 

Oh I do sprinkle some on my feed sack each evening, I go through maybe $30 of the stuff each year, so much less than all the sprays and bombs and still having flies, I used before! vicki


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

They sell Quick Bayt at the Elgin General Store. Not the cheapest, but it works.

Tiffany


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I found (accidentally) that when I sprinkled the fly bait (different company) in the poop pail after I pick up the dog kennel, the flies flock to it, eat the bait and die. I clean the pen out twice a day when the dogs are tied up eating. By the next cleaning (12 hours give or take) I have at least 4 inches of dead/dying flies in the pail. Because the bait is in the bottom of the 5 gallon bucket, the chickens can't get to it and because its on dog poo, the honey/bumble bees don't bother it either.

I love the smelly stuff you put in a milk jog or the plastic bag traps, but BOY! do they smell after a few days in the hot weather. Gives me great satisfaction, though, to watch all those flies (and eventually maggots) die in that trap.

I also have a couple of those automatic spray "machines" that run on batteries in the goat barn. Ever 15 minutes they give off 1 spray that works pretty well.

I use the fly tapes too. I have those hanging all over the place, inside the barns and kennel (horse, goat and dog), in my house, porch, under trees, anywhere dry.

I had great luck with the chickens eating the flies, but the foxes had great luck eating the chickens, so no more chickens!

I used the fly predators one year and they were great. I am ordering some more of those this week.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, yeah, to answer the fly spray question....

I use Farnam Bronco on my goats. I also use the all natural "Spree" for horses. Adding a clove of garlic to white vinegar works sometimes to.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Vicki......need to do a, "sanity check" :crazy........didn't you use years ago a fly remedy using a sock with some kind of brew in it and hung it up in the barn?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep Bernice! The old Golden Malrin before it was dyed blue, we used to put it in socks and hang it up in the barn, sprayed it each night.....then they changed it to blue and it never worked as good! The Quick Bayt is super, Tim Pruitt told me about it while I was still using the Golden Malrin (which was then blue) I still had a can of it from years ago, so I do have some jugs of it out  Vicki


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have some of the blue stuff, I plan. To get quik bayt as soon as I can...what can I do with this blue stuff? It seems to do nothing! Lol


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Quick Bayt does work, but even using that AND traps we still have flies. You cannot keep cattle around and not have flies no matter what you do. I've used the CV80?? dairy spray directly on the goats and that works at least long enough to milk, it's supposed to be safe for dairy animals. Also something called Tempo, a concentrate you mix in a sprayer, and spray the walls/ceiling with it. Works sort of like Quick Bayt in that it kills flies over a couple week period...that's pretty effective too.


----------



## tcby3922 (Mar 11, 2009)

Check out the "spaulding fly predators". My neighbor told me a few days ago that he uses this for flies on his horse farm and 
it works. I ordered me some yesterday for my goats. I'm excited about it. I hope it works as well as all the testamonies on 
the web site say. I already have a fair amount of flies in my barn. 

Tonya


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Only problem is if you have chickens, they'll eat the fly predators right along with the flies/larvae.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We have fireants, no way can the fly predators live with them around. I am 10 acres away from 350 acres of cattle pasture, if Quick Bayt works for me, it can work for anyone. I know there wasn't flies at Tim's for appraisal, are you still using Quick Bayt?

I have the rest of my blue stuff  in two bleach jugs with water in them, they are filled with flies. Vicki


----------



## ldoran (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't realize that fire ants would out-compete the parasitic wasps. Shoot. I was going to order some. :down


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

The best invention ever is the electric fly swatter! Zaps those little buggars good! lol. (evil laugh not included...) hahaha


----------

